# Replacement Vaccuum blanket for exposure unit?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone know a good source for the rubber mat from an exposure unit?

Or an alternate source, maybe some other equipment on the market uses the same stuff?
I need a sheet thats at least 3'X4'.



Thanks!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The classifieds section of Impressions magazine always have a add for replacement blankets.
Impressions Magazine Online - Imprinted Sportswear Products - Decorated Apparel Industry Resource

try here as well
Richmond Home Page


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

Prinsupply.com - Home

I believe they carry them.


----------

